# Update on Adopting 2!



## Whill381 (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

I thought I'd post a new topic here as an update. 

You may remember we got in contact with our local GR Rescue group, they did a home visit, we're approved (this all happened last week). But, Tim and I also found 2 golden girls about an hour away, their owners are looking to give them up.

We've been in touch with the owners for a couple of weeks and TOMORROW is the big day. We're going out to meet the girls tomorrow.

Tim and I have already agreed that we're just meeting them, asking questions, etc. We'll take a few days to think about it and if they are still tugging at my heartstrings (as they have been for weeks), we'll pick them up on Friday.

I never thought we'd have another dog this quickly after sending Sienna to the Bridge. (We were NEVER meant to live in an empty house.) Nor did I think we'd have TWO right away! I know we'll want to load them into the car and drive home with them tomorrow. But the right thing to do is take a little time and space to be sure. These 2 are well cared for and are not in danger. We can take a couple days.

Here's a photo reminder. Dakota and Montana. Dakota is the dark one and is almost 4. Montana is the blonde and she's almost 3.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

You are doing a great thing, that is if you do decide to do it. You know what is best for your family. I am sure you will just love them. Good luck! Hope to see some new pictures soon.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

They are beautiful!!!! I wouldn't be surprised a bit if they came home w/you tomorrow LOL


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

ahhh they are so cute! Two will be so nice and great that they are staying together! I agree...I won't be surprised if you tell us that they came home with you.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

They are beautiful and seem well taken care of!.I think it's going to be a yes if it's meant to be.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Just a little bit of my sarcasm.............. Yeah right, take a couple of days. I want to take the dogs from the pet store, or anyone walking a golden....

Should we start a pool as to if you bring them home, or if you leave them for a couple of days?

I bet they come home with you. 

beth, moose and angel


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

We questioned whether we should adopt two at the same time also. That was 4 years ago, and I haven't regretted it once ! They've given us such happiness ! I'm sure that whatever you decide will be the best for your situation.... I'm looking forward to the updates..don't think I'd bet on waiting til the end of the week, though lol


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Ah, you will know immediately if these two girls are for you. It's hard to explain, but you will know...


----------



## Whill381 (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone!

I love that you're betting on us bringing them home tomorrow, and I do appreciate the sarcasm and I know where you're all coming from too.

When we went to the breeder 10+ years ago to meet Sienna, she was the only little girl left out of the litter. It was her, or no pup cause we wanted a girl. The breeder let the pups out to romp around with us...we were sitting on the grass and they were crawling all over us. Tim said to me "So, what do you think?" I said "WHAT do you mean, what do I think? I'm sold...let's put a deposit down." We didn't get to choose a puppy, but I didn't need to choose. Her or no dog? HER...hands down! Choosing would have been IMPOSSIBLE anyway.

So in a way, Sienna was meant to be ours...there was no question in the moment. And you're all probably right...these 2 are probably "meant to be" too.

Penny and Maggie's mom, I appreciate hearing stories like yours! I know many of you have more than one dog/golden. It's what we've always wanted but it's a LITTLE "scary" all the same!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Wendy,
I can see why you want to see them, they are beautiful. If it is meant to be they will be coming home with you. My bet is that they will be our newest members by tomorrow night. Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I have two "new" dogs myself- Epic and Sabrina are both puppies and arrived here within four or five months of eachother. Keira is not even a year old yet either. I don't regret it one bit! They are like siblings growing up together and the relationship they'll have over the years will doubtless be priceless. Although losing them all close together is eventually possible, seeing them go through the stages of life together is going to be great. I also have an old dog now, and no doubt when I lose him (he is my once in a life time heart dog IMO) my three babies will be the strength and reason I need to survive the that loss of my heartdog. 

Like Kimm said, you will know...


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Awwww, that's awesome  Think you were guided to them 

I went to look at Tater in ct years ago, yup, he came home with me, lol. No way was I leaving without him, lol. My red boy senior  RIP Love!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*wHIL*

*Whil:

When I saw your post I thought the girls were already with you.

You mean WE ALL HAVE TO WAIT until tomorrow? I am a very impatient person, but I would say it's a done deal that Dakota and Montana will be coming home with you!!

What beautiful Girls!!!

AquarClara: Congrats on your two new lucky babies!!*


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Whill381 said:


> Penny and Maggie's mom, I appreciate hearing stories like yours! I know many of you have more than one dog/golden. It's what we've always wanted but it's a LITTLE "scary" all the same!


If they have grown up together and love each other, it will be no problem. Tucker came to live with us just before his first birthday and Shadow had turned one 2 months prior. They are both going on 5 soon. When I dog-sit Bailey I have 3 Goldens. I was amazed at how easily he fit into our daily living. We wanted to keep him.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

i truly believe, they will be home with you tommorrow, you know you are not going to go and look at them and drive back home, you will go crazy. i have a possible adoptive couple for my foster, they want to take her home for a couple of days to see how she does, i told them i will just pack her bags, because she will never come back.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

They are gorgeous and you sound like you want to do the right thing by taking time and thinking things out. So don't be so hard on yourself when you have two dog in the house tomorrow night.


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

really cuties best of luck!


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Today's the day!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Woohoo! I am so excited to have two possible new GOLDENS on our forum!


----------



## Whill381 (Jun 26, 2007)

Today IS the day we meet them!!!! And, I'll have a few more pictures.

We really are going to try to meet them and leave them for a couple days. We got involved with the local GR Rescue before we found these 2 on our own...and even with the rescue...you go to a Foster home to meet a dog and even if you want it, they never send you home with the dog that day.

We're sort of following those guidelines. Or, trying. Meet these girls, sleep on it, and then plan from there.

Haha...my husband says we should take the CAR and not the SUV...so we CAN'T bring 2 home...with crates, etc. LOL!

Aqua Clara...I loved your term for your "heart dog." Sienna was our first and we had her from 6 weeks old. She IS our heart dog..I love to have a "title" for her. There is room in our hearts for many more goldens over our lifetime, but our Sienna is our heartdog. Thank you for that!

It's 3 weeks today since we put her to sleep. I think if a little more time had passed, we WOULD take these 2 new dogs today. But, we lost Sienna so recently and I need to meet these 2 and understand in my mind and heart that they are NOT going to be Sienna. Then we can go get em on Friday...and have a weekend at home getting to know them/getting them settled in.

I love everyone's comments here and I'm really not afraid of having TWO all of a sudden. What's twice the fur and twice the poop in the yard?? No biggie!

I'll keep EVERYONE posted! It's very exciting!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wendy:*

You and your Hubby need to bring them home today or in a few days, whichever is better for you two.

Knowing myself, patience is not my strong suit, I could never wait.

I don't know if I've had one dog that was my Heart Dog. All of the dogs I've had have been my Heart DOgs for different reasons. They all had their own special qualities that I loved them for. 

I never looked at adopting two others as replacing Gizmo and Munchkin, because I know I never could. I just love Smooch and Snobear as much, but for different reasons. 

Can't wait to hear your report!! Good Luck!!!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Here's keeping paws crossed things work out the way they're intended too. I adopted Rusty 12 days after losing my beloved Skyler and now know it was meant to be.


----------



## Whill381 (Jun 26, 2007)

Karen and Sharlin...

You both have great points. Since Sienna has been my ONLY dog, I guess I'll soon find out if other dogs will be "heartdogs" in other ways! It could happen and I have to smile a the thought. I love that they are all different, and I'm excited to see how different it will be to have 2 at home. I can't wait to see how they interact, how they love each other, if they play together, if they sleep together. The list goes on and on.

Sharlin, I remember your post in the Rainbow Bridge forum about Skyler...it's tough for us when the go sooo fast, but best for them not to suffer or be in pain. 12 days later you got Rusty? Really? Awesome!! There is no right or wrong waiting period. The only thing I know is, we found these two for a reason, and it's HORRIBLE (quiet) at home with NO dogs. I can't stand it.

5PM today, so we're leaving here in a couple hours!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

OOOO I am so excited!!!! I hope you bring 'em home


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

After having my Sparky for 17 years, we could not live without another dog. I always say you honor them, not replace them, when you open up your heart and love again.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I am so excited for you guys! Good Luck.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*When will you be home?*

When will you be home?

I'll try to pop in on the forum.

P.S. I love watching Smooch and Snobear play together, sometimes they even lay with their heads intertwined. Not too often, but it's special.

These two are probably pretty bonded would be my guess, so you'll have a ready made family!!!


----------



## Whill381 (Jun 26, 2007)

Leaving in 10 minutes, probably won't be home tonight till 8:30 or so.

Will update this post!

Thanks everyone, for everything. Especially the advice on my first thread here "Am I crazy? Adopt 2?" You all gave me good questions to ask and things to look for. We'll be doing that today.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope all works out.....


----------



## Elway&Prince (Sep 6, 2007)

anxious to see how it all goes. I'm hoping for a good report!


----------



## Whill381 (Jun 26, 2007)

*So, we met them...*

Ok, we just got home and had some dinner.

I have to say, I'm sad and disappointed. I don't think these dogs are for us. For a few reasons.

1) They do have a good home with owners who love them. She kept saying how she doesn't care how long it takes, they are not going to split the dogs up. (I think that's a good thing) She told us they are house hunting and may find a bigger home with a yard and then there'd be no reason to give her two up. They are 3 and 4, and not spayed. Is that weird? I kind of think so. We just paid off TONS of bills on Sienna. I don't want to pay hundreds more for spaying.

2) Totally superficial on my part but I really think the smaller/darker dog is a mix. There's some chow in there. It's a tiny dog and in person, doesn't look much like a golden. The ears/eyes/short fur are all very different. As I said...superficial. But we do want Goldens. The blonde one is very pretty...65 lbs. The darker one is small...skinny/wirey. 40lbs? If that. I don't want a golden and a mix. The owner has paperwork on the blonde one, but "lost" the paperwork on the other. A small flag there...

3) While we were there, playing with these two, I felt nothing. So, I don't know if the dogs aren't the right fit, or if I got the vibe that the owners really don't want to give them up, or quite possibly...maybe it's TOO EARLY/TOO SOON for us to get a dog. It could totally be too early. We're still missing Sienna and of course, these 2 are not Sienna.

Tim and I got in the car and we both felt the same way about the whole thing. I'm glad we went to see them, I had to know if they were right for us. But, they are in no danger and their owners DO love them.

I'm excited that we can go back to plan A. Rescue a Golden thru As Good As Gold, and then get a puppy in the spring. That was always the plan until I saw these 2 online.

Part of me feels guilty, I thought we'd fall in love in a second and be dying to bring these 2 home. But that's just not how it went. 

For the past couple weeks, I've been wishing to meet them and just to "know." It doesn't feel like I thought it would and since they aren't in any real danger, my gut says to wait and see what wonderful golden girl may need us thru Rescue.

Sienna may have had a paw in us finding these two, but she also may have a paw in us following our guts here too.

I'm really sorry I don't have big/exciting news to post. 

Has anyone else gotten VERY close to adopting, only to turn away? I feel like a total shmuck!!


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

i'm sorry you were disappointed with the meeting. Hopefully you plan b works out.

beth, moose and angel


----------



## Elway&Prince (Sep 6, 2007)

Whill381 said:


> Has anyone else gotten VERY close to adopting, only to turn away? I feel like a total shmuck!!


sorry things didn't work out like you had hoped for. Yeah we got really close once to adopting a dog brought it home for a couple days to try it out and when it was time to bring it back to the shelter or adopt it even though we felt bad taking it back to the shelter we knew she wasn't for us so we took her back.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Dont feel bad or like a schmuck. You did what your heart told you. That is the best for you and your hubby. I agree Sienna was with you and knew that they were not for you. It sounds like they really love their dogs and are trying to do the right thing so at least they are not in any danger. 
You will know when the dog for you comes along. Maybe there will even be two at the rescue that want to be kept together. It will all work out for you. Just dont rush it.
I have to say that I felt the same way when we were looking for another dog for our last golden before Beau. We looked at all kinds of dogs and went to the shelters but none of them felt like a fit for us. I saw an ad in a paper and went to see some golden pups. Met the parents and just feel in love with Beau. I just knew it exactly when I saw him. This will be the same for you. He was from a hobby breeder and have never had any problems with him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Don't feel llike a Schumck.*

Don't feel that way.

I'm just as happy you'll be adopting through As Good As Gold.

It just wasn't meant to be.

I think part of it was the owners were not in that big of a hurry.

Everything happens for a reason. 

Sleep well and the right one or two will come along!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Maybe the rescue has something that is meant to be. You did the right thing if you don;t feel it you shouldn't force it on yourselves.


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

When Stormy passed on we still had Rainy, Chelsea and Brutus and we thought that is where we would stay. My sister for some reason started calling me about goldens that she heard about and actually got us to go look at a couple of them but both times it just didnt seem to feel right. One day while looking through the paper I came across someone who was selling their 6 month old golden. Gave her a call and bob and I decided to take a ride...about 30 miles down the rode to see her.. She wouldn't come near us...sat in her bucket of water in the yard....we tried coaxing her.....she ran around in a big circle around us...we finally got her within arms reach and she just sat and watched us. We got about half way back home and we knew...for some reason that shy silly timid girl was meant to be ours. I went back that evening and got her... Today...she is my Sunni...still a little timid...but such a lover. You will know when the right one comes along!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i have to say i'm disappointed in you that a mix wouldn't be good enough, but you now have you answer that it wasn't the right fit. the right ones will come along - there are always more who need saving.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wendy*

Wendy:

Just had a thought-maybe you and Tim would like to do this and maybe not.

You can always start fostering for As Good As Gold or whatever rescue you choose, and tell them you want to foster a female or two. It's my understanding that when you foster for a rescue, you always have the first right of refusal to ADOPT the dog, in the event someone else wants to adopt her-they give the Foster Parents first consideration.

I know from being on the Animal Rescue Forums for five or six years, Foster Homes are ALWAYS IN VERY SHORT SUPPLY.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

When Reyna died and we started looking at rescued goldens, my husband had a hard time feeling any connection with the dogs he met. It was just too soon. Now he's extremely bonded with the two goldens we have ... it worked out and your situation will too. 

Fostering is a great idea. You won't feel the need to bond right away, but you will be doing a great service.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

I agree, don't feel like a schmuck...ya know these 2 dogs are already bonded with owners who care, no wonder there was no immediate bond for you!
You tested the waters and it wasn't right...that's not due to fault. 
Go with your gut, it will rarely lead you in the wrong direction. Right now you ARE missing Sienna, and wish you could fill that void with a similar feeling.
In good time, I'll bet thats going to happen. So put away the "beat yourself up stick".
Keep your eyes and heart open....and hang in there.


----------



## Whill381 (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks for all the kind words everyone...

I love to hear some of the stories of those of you who looked at a handful of dogs and didn't "feel" anything. Then wham...you came across another who was right and the rest is history. I do think this is how it'll go for me. It's how we found Sienna. It's how we found our dream home. Things in life really do work out for the best. We always intended to RESCUE and then we found these 2 on our own. It didn't feel right.

Karen, we have thought of Fostering. This (rescue) is all very new to us. Maybe we will do that. I don't know yet. I fear if I foster I won't be able to give my "Fosters" up!! 

Faith's mommy? Disappointed in me that a mix isn't good enough? I was only being honest in my post. I'm disappointed to find out the one dog just CAN'T be a purebred. I feel like the owners misled us a bit. There's nothing wrong with wanting a purebred and there are plenty who DO need homes. Nothing wrong with going back to our own Plan A. Rescue ONE dog now and get a puppy in the spring. 

In any case, they are well loved right now and well taken care of. I wondered if I'd feel differntly in the morning. I really don't.

Moverking, thank you. The "Beat yourself up stick" is now in the fireplace, to be burnt this weekend. Brr...it's chilly here all of a sudden!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I remember when I was looking for my first Great Pyrenees puppy. I answered two newspaper ads (not knowing the difference between a BYB and a breeder who knows what they are doing). 

The first litter was three puppies. My husband and I walked away after playing with them about 15 minutes. Something just did not click and seem right. There were red flags there that now I understand that the "breeders" were puppy brokers. But still, I was confused at how I could not picture myself with any of these puppies.

We went to the second breeder, she answered the door and two of the most beautiful puppies answered with her. We were there for 3 hours, because we could not choose which puppy we wanted. We wanted both of them! If we had the money, we would have probably have come home with both.

Follow your heart!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Whill..*

Hi, Whill!!!


See my happy story about Skyler, the Flat Coated Retriever Mix, that just got pulled from a High Kill Shelter in GA, by Atlanta Dog Squad, in Golden Ret. Cases.

When I saw him, I knew he had to be saved!!


----------



## Mersee (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi Wendy~
When it doesn't feel quite right, it usually isn't. Before I started looking into different breeders for a golden (after Sandi passed), someone was advertising chocolate lab pups. My husband was really missed having a dog around, but I was aprehensive, even before I joined the GRF, and became more educated on good breeders vs. byb. The little lab pups were so adorable, but something just didn't feel right. My husband was amazed that I walked away without one of those pups. I am so glad I did. We brougt Daisy home about 2 months later from a great breeder.


----------



## Whill381 (Jun 26, 2007)

Mersee, thank you.

Now that a few days have passed, I feel better about it all. At first we were very disappointed in ourselves. But now we look forward to a true "rescue" who needs us (just waiting for a call from the rescue group!) and then a puppy in the summer of 2008.

Things do happen for a reason. Even with Sienna, we got her as a pup, but she was the last female "left" in the litter...so it was her or no dog at the time. (I don't know why she was the girl left! She was sooo cute and sweet even then.) I'm GLAD I didn't have to pick. She was perfect for us and added sooo much to our lives over 10+ years.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Keira was the last pick of her entire litter... and is a hearing ear dog for a deaf person and a fabulous companion.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*AquaClara...*

AquaClara:

Your dogs are sure beautiful and Keira sounds VERY SPECIAL!!


----------

